# High Quality?



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

can anyone suggest the best food to feed your puppy that is high quality and healthy i feed butterscotch purina puppy chow all though its kind of cheap compared to most food(science diet, iams, etc.) it works fine i wanna hear your input on this


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Maggie ate the Lassie Natural stuff, its 5.99 for a small bag that lasts about a week or 2. It was all natural stuff. but we're trying this alpo dry or wet gravy stuff, it doesn thave by-products in it or anything.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There are lots of quality kibble out there but you will pay a price the better it gets. We feed Diamonds Natural Lamb and Rice. Pretty good stuff for the money. Here its $19 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Jay-D39 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have used Nutro, cant remember which one but it is the all natural And now Im using Blue Buffalo, both are a little expensive. 35# for about $35.00. But Blue dont use any corn,soy,and wheat. Plus I like the protein an them.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

I use natural lamb and rice as well. Ive gotten alot of fellow owners and vet recomendations for it and diva seems to like it. apparently a big selling point for them is some ingredient that lubricates joints very well, no by products, regulated growth with protien amounts to prevent hip and joint issues, and some good stuff for the coat. the only person ive heard not recomending it was the guy at petsmart with a "eukenuba" shirt on handing out coupons for his food of course.

I switched her to natural L&R from "alpo" ew, what the orig owners used, when she was 12 weeks and now at 15 weeks shes gained 4lbs and looks healthy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i was doing the Diamond Lamb and Rice for a while... it's really great for our mutt boy, but it still has alittle soy and poultry mix in it which Neela can't have. So we're feeding Flint River Ranch Lamb and Rice millet formula neela put on a good 8 pounds our so since she can eat this dog food and her coat is great. The dogs lovvvve it so i love it too. You buy it off the internet. it's 100% natural with NONE of the mumbo jumbo. we buy it in the 200 lb quantity because it's cheaper per pound and i don't have to order so frequently... this site offers it in 520 lbs, but that's alittle much for 3 dogs!

http://www.flintriver-pet-food.com/FRRdogfood.htm


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

wow neela is allergic to alot lmfao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah lol she's a freak... even house dust, house flies, maple, cotton! we freaked out at one point because her ears, snout, and paws were electric pink and she was losing hair and having breathing fits... it was an expensive test, but it was well worth it now we can avoid most of it all. she still eats benadryll like crazy though


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

lol she lives off benadryl lol more like it


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

Tuck has some allergies too and he is a very picky eater, i just started feeding him orijen large breed puppy it is a bit pricey at about $50 for the large bag but i find that the high organic grain free product is worth the extra money. He has had some stomach problems in the past but is now thriving, he has more energy, his coat looks great and he seems to enjoy eating it (he hated the royal canine large breed food).


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BullPunk77 said:


> Tuck has some allergies too and he is a very picky eater, i just started feeding him orijen large breed puppy it is a bit pricey at about $50 for the large bag but i find that the high organic grain free product is worth the extra money. He has had some stomach problems in the past but is now thriving, he has more energy, his coat looks great and he seems to enjoy eating it (he hated the royal canine large breed food).


neela didn't like royal canin either... yeah pretty much she does live off of them... every once in a while she'll get a while hair up her ass and have a really hard time with them despite all of the extra precautionary messures i take and i'll have to take her to the vet for a steriod shot. I am going to have to get new floors in the house soon because the dust gets trapped in the cotton fibered carpet! ugh that's going to be an arm and a leg!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i feed timber wollf and some raw


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

does anyone use Black Gold?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Chalice is on a raw diet. She is looking good has put on a little weight. She dropped down to about 30# while we tried to figure out why she puked all the time. She has problems with her gall bladder. She is on 4 supplements and doing well. 

The rest of the dogs are on a product called Achive. It is made for our co-op the dogs look great only poop once a day no foul smell either. They are not shedding and we can afford it. 17.99 for a 40# bag and when you buy 6 bags you get a free one. I love that part.


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

I feed my pup nutro ultra mixed in with game meat it seem to be working great, and you dont have to feed your pup as much. plus side is that they dont do as much number 2 as most of the food is used and very less filler are add in it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GGV said:


> I feed my pup nutro ultra mixed in with game meat it seem to be working great, and you dont have to feed your pup as much. plus side is that they dont do as much number 2 as most of the food is used and very less filler are add in it


GGV you have a gorgeous bully. The coat is soo shiny!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

TysonZoe said:


> does anyone use Black Gold?


are you talking about solid gold w/ bison and salmon?
I think the diamond is really good , small waste and good,healthy appearance for the dogs.but the dogs get smelly gas . weve been on canidae all stages and it works great for the whole gang. from the 7pounder to the 90 pounder.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

I just started mine on Innova Evo Raw red meat , it is pricey but its the best dog food I have found that you can buy and not have to make yourself its about 45.00 for a 33lbs bag


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

NEELA said:


> GGV you have a gorgeous bully. The coat is soo shiny!!!


Thanks he get all the credit for that. Ill post some more pics but he looks a little weird right cause he is almost 7 months old and i think hes in that lanky stage.


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

no its called black gold they sell it at feed stores... the guy i got tyson from said thats what he feeds his pit


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

IMO the best foods are:
Timberwolf Organics
Nature's Variety either the kibble or frozen RAW
Merrick
Innova

Then would be foods like
Canidae
Solid Gold
Wellness


----------

